# islands of blood for starters



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

g'day guys 

me and my friend are thinking of heading back in time and giving the fantasy side of things a go, and just had a few questions to ask of you in regards to starting.

My friend wants to build a high elves army, and as 1 of my bloodbowl teams is skaven, i thought seeing as the islands of blood has both of these armies why not use them. we were going to buy one each and exchange the models. So what i am asking is this a good idea to double up or are those units pretty much things that will just get put on a shelf and need to buy a totally new army of figures later.

thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

It's great for Skaven, bad for High Elves.

From the High Elf part of the box, the Swordmasters are useful, and so is the Mage. The reavers might just be if that's the style of army one wants, but most won't use them.

The rest is useless, doubly so in multiples. A High Elf player is better off buying the parts of the IoB kit he likes from the Ebays or a reseller.

Sorry.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I disagree. It depends on what you want to do with it, really.

Swordmasters are amazing units; S5 ASF weapons that can even parry ranged attacks. Seaguard are, for a troop, fairly elite, though honestly they're better used as basic Spearmen. HE Spearmen can attack in four ranks, and always strike first. Seaguard are the same thing, but also have bows.
I've never played with the gryphon, so that's the only one I can't really comment on.
As for Reavers, they are deffinitely a playstyle that you need to want, but for Fast cav they're pretty strong, and you can give them bows and/or spears, making them strong harrassers and bait.


----------

